# nadojeła żyzń



## Lady Albicocca

Hello all,

I'm working on this chapter from Herling-Grudziński's "Inny Świat", and at some point he writes about prisoners saying "nadojeła żyzń", which is russian obviously.

I know that "żyzń" means life, _życie_ actually. But what about "nadojeła" ? And how would you translate the whole expression?

I'm actually working in polish, so you needn't try too hard and find the perfect translation in english. I just want to know what it means.

Thank you in advance.  (It's not like I'm even able to use a russian-polish online dictionary, because of cyrilic.)


----------



## Thomas1

Lady Albicocca said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm working on this chapter from Herling-Grudziński's "Inny Świat", and at some point he writes about prisoners saying "nadołeja żyzń", which is russian obviously.
> 
> I know that "żyzń" means life, _życie_ actually. But what about "nadołeja" ? And how would you translate the whole expression?
> 
> I'm actually working in polish, so you needn't try too hard and find the perfect translation in english. I just want to know what it means.
> 
> Thank you in advance.  (It's not like I'm even able to use a russian-polish online dictionary, because of cyrilic.)


Nothing comes to my mind right now... Since thre're no Russian forer@s if you give the chapter and the page or perhaps where it is in the chapter I might check that in the book which I have in front of me. I have the verion published by Wydawnictwo literackie Kraków 2000, wydanie piersze w tej edycji, dodruk czwarty; it's in a series _leckja z literatury._

Tom

EDIT: is it exactly given as you wrote it?


----------



## Lady Albicocca

No it isn't!  Thanks for asking me about the page, I've just noticed I mixed up syllables: it's actually "nadojeła żyzń", for Heaven's sake. It's in the second paragraph of Praca - Dzień po dniu...

Ach. Sorry, I'm really stupid sometimes.


----------



## Thomas1

Lady Albicocca said:


> No it isn't!  Thanks for asking me about the page, I've just noticed I mixed up syllables: it's actually "nadojeła żyzń", for Heaven's sake. It's in the second paragraph of Praca - Dzień po dniu...
> 
> Ach. Sorry, I'm really stupid sometimes.


Don't be so hard on you.  

Ok, I think it means here _znudzona życiem _(bored with life) or even _nękana/niepokojona życiem_ (plaqued/bothered with life)I don't know why the feminine gender. The author says it comes from a sort of a prayer and maybe that's what they used as a kind of stock phrase. Anyway, that's not the most important thing here, I think. Does that help?


Tom

PS: Be ready for more rusicisms in this book you'll find them a lot.


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Tak zauważyłam. 

Thanks anyway for trying to help!  It is indeed probably not that important, it's just that – God knows why – it so happens I had the intention of explaining what it meant in polish...


----------



## Marga H

Hi,
"I dont know why the feminine gender" ; I think the subject is żyzń , in Russian it is feminine. And  this means  "życie (mi ) dokuczyło."
In Polish however życie is neuter gender.


----------



## sergtab

żyzń
It is sound like жизнь. Жизнь is life in Russian.
*I think nadołeja żyzń can be translated as I do not want to live (???)


*


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Well thank you both.


----------



## Marga H

Thank you sergtab for your hint. So I think better Polish equivalents would be:
_Obrzydło mi życie. _or _Mam ( już ) dosyć życia._
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## miśka

Hi, I am new on this forum so I am saying HELLO to everybody.
I am not sure if this translation still will be useful for anybody, but _nadojeła żyzn_ I would translate : _uprzykrzone życie_, but anyhow in Russian it sounds much more dramatically.


----------



## Marga H

Hello Miśka,
Welcome to the Forum  !


----------

